# Bmw Shapeshifting



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

A very interesting concept.... until some hoodie comes along with a Stanley knife!

Seriously though, I think it is beautiful, though I was wondering about airbags, does the whole car inflate, or does it have normal airbags.

Youtube Video (better illustrates the concept than still images)






Discuss....


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I think it's awesome, a real leap forward in automotive design. As we've seen with fuel price rises etc., something like this could make huge moves towards making vehicles as light as possible - whether we continue along the lines of combustible fuel or go down the electric route, this sort of think IS the future...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Interesting technology, wonder how many years until we see it or some form of it in production 

BTW Anybody know what chrono he's wearing h34r:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Hmmm! Not sure if I'd feel safe driving a cloth car. :blink:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Interesting but a pity those BM two seaters do a good impersonation of a clown's shoe :lol:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Possibly the most revolutionary concept car I can remember seeing.

Most are just adapting current ways of doing things into new forms.

Jon


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Whilst the materials might be new it's nothing new or revolutionary about covering stuctures such as cars or aircraft with "cloth" the Germans have done this before, let hope this time the material is a bit more fire proof.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Whilst the materials might be new it's nothing new or revolutionary about covering stuctures such as cars or aircraft with "cloth" the Germans have done this before, let hope this time the material is a bit more fire proof.


And if its anything like the material used on most conny hoods.....that sleek Beemer is going to look like a Graf Zeppelin at 140mph on the Autobahn :lol:

Imagine being overtaken by a marrow at 140mph.....hmmmm :lol:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Hmm... interesting - but it's still a car. Under the cloth there is still a rigid, steel or carbon alloy chassis. What is the cloth made of and how is that manufactured? A skin is a skin. The Smart has a skin - it's made of recycled plastic. I'd like to know which of the two (new cloth versus recycled plastic) has the smallest _manufacturing_ carbon footprint. 10 out of 10 to BMW for thinking, however. Thanks for the post.

Btw, I love the 8th comment on this (down the page): "I have 2 of them"! Nice.


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

what happens when a 2 tonne chelsea tractor hits your origami car :blink: :blink:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

shaun said:


> what happens when a 2 tonne chelsea tractor hits your origami car :blink: :blink:


The same as it does today... not much structural strength is in the body, it is in the crumple zones and chassis underneath the body. Hence why you can have varying versions of the same car. The clever stuff is in the platform to which you can add a Skoda, VW, Seat body and ancillaries etc.

(Simplistic explaination I know to any automotive engineers reading !!)


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Interesting idea, but could they stop it puckering at speed? (No sound on my PC at the mo, so I couldn't hear if they've addressed that issue.)

Can't imagine many BMW owners wanting a car that turns all wrinkly when they're showing off.

Plus, all materials lose their elasticity over time - BMW would have to start offering 'nip and tuck' surgery, and re-skin the car completely when it got to the 'Joan Rivers' stage.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Chris Bangle is a genius!


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

minkle said:


> Chris Bangle is a genius!


Chris Bangle is responsible for some of the ugliest designs in the history of BMW.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I wouldnt say ugly....different..!? :lol: :lol:

On the whole i like what hes done, BMW needed it


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

minkle said:


> I wouldnt say ugly....different..!? :lol: :lol:
> 
> On the whole i like what hes done, BMW needed it


I have a Bangle designed BMW which I like (Z4 Coupe), but most of them make my stomach churn... think X6 !!!

:blink:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Z4 coupe and 1 series coupe are faves.

Have only seen the X6 from a distance, and of course pics,its a car nobody needs but will buy! :bad:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

minkle said:


> Z4 coupe and 1 series coupe are faves.
> 
> Have only seen the X6 from a distance, and of course pics,its a car nobody needs but will buy! :bad:


X6... the answer to a question that nobody asked.

:blink: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

minkle said:


> Chris Bangle is a genius!


 



















:lol:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice shoes.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Bangle is a genius!
> ...


----------

